# Nazr "Play me or Trade me"



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

LINK


> Nazr Mohammed doesn't want to spend another season on the Charlotte Bobcats bench.
> A day after concluding a frustrating season where he never made it into coach Larry Brown's rotation, the veteran center said he wants to play elsewhere in 2009-10 if his playing time doesn't increase.
> "It's not something that I take lightly," Mohammed said Thursday. "If I'm back here, I want to play. If that can't be facilitated, I don't want to be back."
> Brown wasn't available to reporters as players did exit physicals an interviews after completing a 35-47 season. But it's likely the Bobcats will try to move the 6-foot-10 Mohammed, who is still due $13.4 million over the next two seasons.
> Despite a lack of depth up front, Mohammed appeared in only 39 games, averaging 2.7 points and 2.0 rebounds. They're his worst numbers since the former Kentucky star was a little-used rookie with Philadelphia — a team coached by Brown.


Hey Nazr find someone who'll take your contract and we'll trade you really quick...WTH do you think we've been trying to do.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sounds like a re-run of Melvin Ely's situation a couple years ago. Should have known the quick fix we were looking for in Nazr would end up hurting us down the road. How Detroit even got rid of him confuses me. Trading for Diop really pushed him out of the rotation


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Offer him to Toronto for Patrick O'Bryant and Marcus Banks (both also suck, but Cats save money, while Raps add even more firepower)


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, ship his *** out.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

read what I quoted carefully.Find a word that rhymes with illion and then look at the number in front of it.After this year he becomes a big fat expiring and that'll be his biggest contribution to the team.Until then the only way you move Nazr is if you take back an extremely well compensated corpse.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Oh, im well aware of what he's getting paid. Both him Diop are both making well over $6mil per, on top of Chandler making well over $10mil per.... This is why i was in shock when ppl said Orlando overpaid for Gortat..... Teams like Charlotte/Clevland/Lakers/Clippers are all paying top coin for backup centers and no one mentions it.

All im saying is this clown has no right to demand playing time. If it really becomes an issue, you ship his *** out. We're talking about Nazr freakin Mohammed. Im pretty sure you can easily ship him for an equally bad contract somewhere.... Some one will want/need a big man at some point, im sure. If not, oh well, who cares about his demands anyway....


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Eddy Curry and $3 million cash (maybe another $3 million for a protected 2nd round draft pick to offset costs for the Bobcats) for Raja Bell and Nazr Mohammed. What do you guys think? The Bobcats are good enough a defensive team to offset Curry's deficiences on that end of the floor AND Curry actually is in game shape for this upcoming season, so expect a return to his 19ppg, 63% shooting form. With Iverson likely signing with you guys, I can see this working.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Eddy Curry and $3 million cash (maybe another $3 million for a protected 2nd round draft pick to offset costs for the Bobcats) for Raja Bell and Nazr Mohammed. What do you guys think? The Bobcats are good enough a defensive team to offset Curry's deficiences on that end of the floor AND Curry actually is in game shape for this upcoming season, so expect a return to his 19ppg, 63% shooting form. With Iverson likely signing with you guys, I can see this working.


no team is good enough to offset Curry's deficiencies 

if Eddy averages those stats, or anywhere close, i will change my username or become a Lakers fan for one season, but only one season


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> no team is good enough to offset Curry's deficiencies
> 
> if Eddy averages those stats, or anywhere close, i will change my username or become a Lakers fan for one season, but only one season



During the 2006-2007 season Eddy Curry averaged 19.5ppg, 7rpg on 58% shooting. He's already done what you say he can not. And your assertion about his defense is borderline assisine. He might not be a good defender but a good defensive team won't stop being a good defensive team because of his game. The Bulls- with Scott Skiles- were one of the best defensive teams during their day and who do you believe was starting at the 5 spot? I think the Bobcats are even better than them on this end of the floor, so their should be no serious concern especially considering what little your giving up in return.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry/career_stats.html


----------

